# Michigan Legal Snares, and Supports



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

I have 39 Michigan legal coyote snares, and eleven twelve inch cable supports I would like to sell or trade. I want $49 plus shipping for the snares and $5 plus shipping for the supports or trade for 330's or MB 750's.


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Try the classified??


----------

